# WOW



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Being a recent member to this Slingshot Forum, can I say that I have been " blown away " by the quality of natural carvings, metal castings and innovative new designs. You guys are really top shelf stuff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

These guys are great.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*INCREDIBLY TALENTED* individuals on this forum for sure!

It's a true privilege to be a part of this forum.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> *INCREDIBLY TALENTED* individuals on this forum for sure!
> 
> It's a true privilege to be a part of this forum.


I could not agree more


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep. I come on here and drool.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I too love seeing the works of art produced by some of our members, but the real beauty and value of this forum is the way the members treat those of us who are less talented, especially the younger members. When someone posts pictures of a new slingshot showing toolmarks, a less than perfect finish, uneven forks, or any of the many faults that can make a slingshot look less than perfect, no harsh critcism is made. The Masters may offer suggestions, encouragement, even praise, and are quick to help us, the regular Joes, learn to produce better slingshots.

I also like the courtesy and friendliness of this forum and appreciate the way the members police themselves. The moderators seem to have little to do, and when they do have to take action, it is done with grace and without fanfare. This is simply THE BEST of the many online forums in which I have participated over the years.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I too love seeing the works of art produced by some of our members, but the real beauty and value of this forum is the way the members treat those of us who are less talented, especially the younger members. When someone posts pictures of a new slingshot showing toolmarks, a less than perfect finish, uneven forks, or any of the many faults that can make a slingshot look less than perfect, no harsh critcism is made. The Masters may offer suggestions, encouragement, even praise, and are quick to help us, the regular Joes, learn to produce better slingshots.
> 
> I also like the courtesy and friendliness of this forum and appreciate the way the members police themselves. The moderators seem to have little to do, and when they do have to take action, it is done with grace and without fanfare. This is simply THE BEST of the many online forums in which I have participated over the years.


Here here!


----------



## THE DOG (Mar 27, 2011)

I concur, great site with some very talented craftsmen.

ATB D


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I just thought I knew what I was talking about when I came to this forum. In the past year and change I have had the great privilege of studying under some of the greatest to ever stretch the 'laccy, and I am very thankful for what they have taught me.

Yes, it's the best place for all things slingshot, no doubt about it. Thanks Aaron!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

It's like coming home isn't it. Great bunch of guys and the talent is off the wall. When I couldn't get on to the server the other day I went into withdrawl.








Philly


----------

